# Banjo Minnow!



## BassSlayerChris

How many of you have seen this infomercial? Haha i fell for it last year for this amazing lure that makes fish bite every time (banjominnow.tv) has a video there of it i used it once it sucked. Then just this year i pulled it out just to mess around BAM! 7 and a half pounder! i have been using it ever since and i am kill bass, crappie, perch, walleye, and muskie and pike!


----------



## saugeyesam

Dude you're probably the only person I know who has had success with it. My cousin bought about $150 worth of stuff from that infomercial when it first hit the scene and he hasn't caught a darn thing with it. He did the same thing back when the flying lure came out. I'd have thought he'd have learned from that mistake but he was so convinced the Banjo Minnow was far superior lol. He has since tried to sell all his Banjo Minnow stuff on E-Bay with no success. But hey if it's working for you, that's great. I'd prefer to spend money on tackle that has proven successful for me.


----------



## jcustunner24

I was about 14/15 when those lures came out, and I plunked down the cash for them. I've had some success with them. They're really not all that different from hollow bodied swim baits like the Yum Money Minnows. The only problem I have with them is they have too many little parts that get lost easily.

I also bought the flying lure and had a ton of success with those. 

Now, I believe Roland Martin had one called the helicopter lure - worst lure ever.


----------



## Socom

Lol the helicopter lure, that thing is useless!


----------



## mike003

I've done well on the Banjo, biggest was a 5lb. Bass. Normally, I'll use the Banjo corkscrew and hook, but use a Berkley Realistix Minnow.


----------



## RedJada

BassSlayerChris said:


> How many of you have seen this infomercial? Haha i fell for it last year for this amazing lure that makes fish bite every time (banjominnow.tv) has a video there of it i used it once it sucked. Then just this year i pulled it out just to mess around BAM! 7 and a half pounder! i have been using it ever since and i am kill bass, crappie, perch, walleye, and muskie and pike!


 Some pictures would help this story.


----------



## 21579

I have had some success with them. My dad lives on a 30 acre pond/ lake and for some reason the bass there just smash 'em. Can go out there and catch 10 to 15 in a couple hrs. Now I've tried them other places and have gotten skunked. Different waters, different lures, different results.


----------



## lakeslouie

Everything is relative to season and timing. They are great lures, if you know when you're supposed to throw them. Thats the trick!


----------



## catfish_hunter

Those banjo minnows are killer in farm ponds...I took one along to clendening last thursday and only threw it about 15 times watched a couple gills hit it but that was it...On a side note we didnt do worth a crap the whole day anyways...only a couple dozen gills and 4 or 5 tiny channels...Did get a couple nice bass and a 14 in saugeye Friday at Piedmont though.


----------



## dmills4124

I have used them and yes they do have their applications but the training video is outstanding for teaching some strong basic skills. I saw one of the FLW Pro's on TV use the kit with other softbaits attached and he is number 11 in the FLW AOY and 12th for the combined BASS/FLW forest wood tourniment. Saugeyesam if your brother studied the video and practised the techniques shown he would increase his overall abillity to catch fish. Some anglers are better with one bait and not worth a plug with others. Good luck Ya'll
donm


----------



## BassSlayerChris

RedJada said:


> Some pictures would help this story.


 I dont have a camera. Sorry im looking into buying one. btw it was a walleye not bass haha.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

saugeyesam said:


> Dude you're probably the only person I know who has had success with it. My cousin bought about $150 worth of stuff from that infomercial when it first hit the scene and he hasn't caught a darn thing with it. He did the same thing back when the flying lure came out. I'd have thought he'd have learned from that mistake but he was so convinced the Banjo Minnow was far superior lol. He has since tried to sell all his Banjo Minnow stuff on E-Bay with no success. But hey if it's working for you, that's great. I'd prefer to spend money on tackle that has proven successful for me.


Well the most common problem i have seen is people use the ones that are too small i was catchin 1/4 lbs bass on the 5 inch minnow another big one is you must use a solid graphite rod. Helps the action alot.


----------



## Deerehunter03

Socom said:


> Lol the helicopter lure, that thing is useless!


Agreed. i bought them or won them somewhere and have never caught one thing on them


----------



## bassmanmark

I was fishing a tournament at LaDue and my partner put on the Helicopter Lure and I said if you catch something with that damn thing I will jump in the lake...no crap he caught a 15incher on a weed bed with that damn thing. Now has video of me jumping in that damn lake. I hate that thing!


----------



## morrison.inc

i caught the biggest bass of my life on the helicopter lure! I was about 15 yrs old and the fish was well over 8lbs. Sadly enough that was the only fish i ever caught in that lure. I always did very well with the banjo minnows, but mostly fished a private fishery (hill'n'dale) growing up. Boy would i love to go back to that place!


----------



## thephildo0916

Banjo minnows are killer on bass!!!


----------



## saugeyesam

This rates right up there with the pocket fisherman fold up fishing rod. The guy that does these infomercials is so annoying. He's the one on the new wave oven infomercials too, who acts like everything that he eats out of those glorified microwaves is the most delicious thing ever made. I just wanna slug this guy lol!


----------



## bassmastermjb

Banjo Minnows catch fish, but why spend all the extra money on them. Your better off using Slug-Go's,Bass Assassins or Flukes and they're a whole lot cheaper.Learn to use any of these baits and I'll guarantee you'll be catching more bass........Mark


----------



## mitch2106

bassmastermjb said:


> Banjo Minnows catch fish, but why spend all the extra money on them. Your better off using Slug-Go's,Bass Assassins or Flukes and they're a whole lot cheaper.Learn to use any of these baits and I'll guarantee you'll be catching more bass........Mark



how do you rig your flukes, i bought some and tried umm a couple time a couple different ways and cldnt seem to get it to swim very good.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Flukes,Slog-Go's and Bass Assassins are not supposed to swim. They are to immitate wounded or dying baitfish. Use the same way as the Banjo minnow, twitch and let the bait slowly sink a foot or so, then twitch again and so on........Mark


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Just was messin around in my pond with the 7" Banjo minnow! 4 1/2 Lbs.


----------



## xxpinballxx

Not sure about the banjo but I was partaking in a few beverages when that pesky Mighty-Bite lure system came on Vs. Channel. They hooked me! I havent tried it yet...im pretty sure you need a certificate from MIT or something to figure out how it all works!


----------



## 01mercLS

I have the 120 or so piece banjo minnow that I received as a gift last year.I used it once with no success. I think I'll give it a shot again.


----------



## kprice

BassSlayerChris said:


> Just was messin around in my pond with the 7" Banjo minnow! 4 1/2 Lbs.


not 4 lbs but nice catch


----------



## BassSlayerChris

kprice said:


> not 4 lbs but nice catch


Scaled it with my rapala electirc scale my phone takes bad pics.


----------



## saugeyesam

A $1000 dollar phone isn't gonna make that a 4 lb fish. And I'd take that scale back and get a refund. 2 lbs at best. But still a respectable fish.


----------



## streamstalker

saugeyesam said:


> A $1000 dollar phone isn't gonna make that a 4 lb fish. And I'd take that scale back and get a refund. 2 lbs at best. But still a respectable fish.


Perspective is everything. If that is a 7-inch minnow, that's a 20-21 inch fish.
...but you know best.


----------



## Socom

Flukes are awesome! you just jig them around and they move great underwater.


----------



## nick99

my guess is that a 14 to 16 in fish.


----------



## mitch2106

defiantly 2 lbs at best nice fish though, this fish was 3lbs even..


----------



## mitch2106

bassmastermjb said:


> Flukes,Slog-Go's and Bass Assassins are not supposed to swim. They are to immitate wounded or dying baitfish. Use the same way as the Banjo minnow, twitch and let the bait slowly sink a foot or so, then twitch again and so on........Mark


ahh i see i try that along with a variable of other things i believe i was twitching it too much and not letting it sink enough. i also bought some weighted hooks for them that fit nicely, and still allow it to sink pretty slowly, u go weight hook or just plain hook and fluke


----------



## BassSlayerChris

mitch2106 said:


> defiantly 2 lbs at best nice fish though, this fish was 3lbs even..


Like i said bad fone camera, i could get my fist in its mouth and i scaled it with my rapala electirc scale.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

streamstalker said:


> Perspective is everything. If that is a 7-inch minnow, that's a 20-21 inch fish.
> ...but you know best.


yes it is a 7" minnow i will put it to the ruler tommaro if noone belives me.


----------



## The Zodiac

I, like another poster was in my early teens when the Banjo info-mercial hit the television screens. I also was "hooked". I was young & expected the results that the advertising was portraying, which of course didn't happen. It took me about a half hour to cut my line & put on one of the "regular" lures in my tackle box & get back in business.

I have seen a few threads on here where people were talking about the "banjo" & I must say that I do wish I still had some of the contents of that initial purchase so long ago. Not because the banjo minnow is such a life-like replica of a minnow, which it isn't, but because the actual rigging system is what I found to be so effective. The rigging system concept is great allowing the free movement of your soft plastic bait, unfettered by the bulk & weight of a hook penetrating through it. The only problem I found with the rigging setup is that even though it is "weedless", it really isn't. When fishing in weeds it doesn't take long at all to be jerking your minnow (or other soft bait) through the water only to visually witness what appears to be your soft plastic bait chasing a big "school" of algae & other "greens". When fishing in fallen tree limbs the flimsy rubber band weedguard is easily tripped by the smallest of tree branches resulting in either a tug of war with a decaying maple tree, or a cut line --- more times than not, both. 

Has anyone ever used the "walking worm" that was advertised some years ago ? Even though I was wary of "infomercial lures", the walking worm was one I have always been dying to try. The constant undulating movement when at rest seemed like a damn good idea in my book, but I never could find them anywhere to purchase. A few years back I seen them on sale at Bass Pro Shops in their catalog, got excited only to be told that they didn't carry them anylonger when I placed my order. Cursed yet again. lol


----------



## saugeyesam

BassSlayerChris said:


> You must have small hands.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Same fish 2 months earlier. Then it was 20"


----------



## jackal_727

I absolutely loved the banjo frog. Best frog bait ever in my opinion. Wish they were still around.


----------



## mischif

even in that picture the bass doesnt seem to be nearly 4 lbs..but in the end i wasnt there to see it with my own eyes it just doesnt seem it.

this guy was 3 and 1/2 lbs or so and he seems to be bigger.


----------



## davie1989

i jus saww thatt on tv the other nite a hour long one lmfao ive also seen the ones for the money minnow from yum lol theres a site that u can orders a ton of stuff thats jus post too KILLL emm on the water or in lmfao check out www.ngcsports.com i havent gotten any of them yet thought bout it tho ..i doo have a money minnow tho i havent caught one bass with it im usein the hook it set with it to and i think i have it hooked up right to lol


----------



## mike003

HEY ZODIAC!!!!!!! You can get components here: http://www.banjominnowstore.com/Storefront.aspx


----------



## Wow

C'mon you guys, you know you could rig up a stiff dog turd with a hook, and catch bass, in the right place at the right time, especially farm ponds. Everybody's got a few ridiculous lures in the recesses of their tackle boxes. The ones you can't throw away, because you payed good money for it, in a moment of weakness. You can't even tie one on, because you know it's a waste of time. You can't even give them away, cuz somebody might know how lame they are. You're stuck with them. Face it. They'll get passed down to your kids, who will wonder, why'd dad buy this piece of crap? .......Banjo Minnows? Really? Do you feel guilty? Tie one on, you'll catch something eventually.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I've got some of the Banjo Minnows & have done well with 'em on various bodies of water.Next time you see shad getting busted on the surface & you're not getting them to hit your standard go to lures try a banjo out.They will absolutely slam the damn things.I've caught some of my biggest bass on a Banjo Minnow.I've also caught some dinks on the things as well.I like the lures & that's all that really matters.I've used 'em,caught fish on 'em,& use them every season.

I'm not gonna doubt ya when you say that that bass was 4lbs cause there's been enough of it already but.........


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Wow said:


> C'mon you guys, you know you could rig up a stiff dog turd with a hook, and catch bass, in the right place at the right time, especially farm ponds. Everybody's got a few ridiculous lures in the recesses of their tackle boxes. The ones you can't throw away, because you payed good money for it, in a moment of weakness. You can't even tie one on, because you know it's a waste of time. You can't even give them away, cuz somebody might know how lame they are. You're stuck with them. Face it. They'll get passed down to your kids, who will wonder, why'd dad buy this piece of crap? .......Banjo Minnows? Really? Do you feel guilty? Tie one on, you'll catch something eventually.


Well that bass was caught on Pymatuning Lake =P 
Then moved to my pond.


----------



## The Zodiac

mike003 said:


> HEY ZODIAC!!!!!!! You can get components here: http://www.banjominnowstore.com/Storefront.aspx


Thanks for the heads up dude.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

jackal_727 said:


> I absolutely loved the banjo frog. Best frog bait ever in my opinion. Wish they were still around.


Go to there store website they have them.


----------



## mitch2106

Wow said:


> C'mon you guys, you know you could rig up a stiff dog turd with a hook, and catch bass, in the right place at the right time, especially farm ponds. Everybody's got a few ridiculous lures in the recesses of their tackle boxes. The ones you can't throw away, because you payed good money for it, in a moment of weakness. You can't even tie one on, because you know it's a waste of time. You can't even give them away, cuz somebody might know how lame they are. You're stuck with them. Face it. They'll get passed down to your kids, who will wonder, why'd dad buy this piece of crap? .......Banjo Minnows? Really? Do you feel guilty? Tie one on, you'll catch something eventually.


lol i have to agree you ever see them black lab money hounds thats exactly what they look like a dog turd and they work great, and the banjo minnow is just a swim bait. i prefer good ol soft platics and topwater baits. cant wait to start topwater pike fishing


----------



## jackal_727

BassSlayerChris said:


> Go to there store website they have them.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## xKandymaNx

I purchased the banjo minnow when it first came out, I was probably 13 or so. Fished it a few times in ohio...nothing. Took it to Yellowstone National Park with me...Nothing. Put the banjo minnow set away, after 12 years found it this year in my basement. 

Tried it at Mogadore in the spring and caught a bass on my first cast with it, but that was it for that day on the banjo. I had to go to my bread and butter, which cannot be revealed haha. Haven't tried it since and probably never will. I'll give it to my sister's kids when they start fishing and let them try there luck

Gonna have to agree with Mitch, fish with him all the time...he's usually right on or damn near close when eyeballing how much a bass weighs. Looks like 2lber..maybe...maybe 2.5 but I doubt it, not trying to be a dick either just being honest

Here is the bass I caught on the banjo, looks a lot bigger in the photo than it really was. 2lber if my hand wasn't in the photo, I've got big hands lol


----------



## kprice

I think everyone that knows bass fishing knows that his bass is not close to 4lbs. Here is a picture of a bass that was 5. Not caught on a banjo minnow lol


----------



## BassSlayerChris

kprice said:


> I think everyone that knows bass fishing knows that his bass is not close to 4lbs. Here is a picture of a bass that was 5. Not caught on a banjo minnow lol


Thats not 5!!!1 Haha try 3


----------



## Fishin365

bassmastermjb said:


> Banjo Minnows catch fish, but why spend all the extra money on them. Your better off using Slug-Go's,Bass Assassins or Flukes and they're a whole lot cheaper.Learn to use any of these baits and I'll guarantee you'll be catching more bass........Mark


I agree. I pour my own and use really soft plasstic. the action is great on a texas rig or a jig. Saves tons of money and catches a TON of fish!


----------



## sirwalleye

they arent all theyre cracked up to be i have fished them in a handful of lakes and only ever got 1 or 2 fish youll have better luck with senkos


----------



## The Zodiac

I keep reading these posts in this thread where there is this "debate" over the size of the OP's bass, which he claimed was 4 pounds. I have to agree with the poster that said that anyone that knows bass fishing knows the "fish in question" is not a 4 pounder. No camera in the world could make that bass "look" 4 pounds. And seemingly everyone else agreed the bass was not 4 pounds, yet the OPer "holds his ground" & "reduces the wieght" of the other bass pics that were posted by other members.

I find all of this childish & redundant. We all know that bass isn't 4 pounds & I see no real reason in a back n forth exchange with the poster when he wants his fish to be a 4 pounder. Next time he catches a "4 pounder" I suggest that he makes a trip to a certified scale & see for himself.


----------



## Fishin Chick

bassmanmark said:


> I was fishing a tournament at LaDue and my partner put on the Helicopter Lure and I said if you catch something with that damn thing I will jump in the lake...no crap he caught a 15incher on a weed bed with that damn thing. Now has video of me jumping in that damn lake. I hate that thing!




I think you should post the video up here


----------



## Scooter99

My girlfriend just got into fishing this year. When she saw the Banjo minnow she had to have it. I laughed a little and bought it for her. She threw it 3 times and decided it wouldn't work, picked up her other rod and started casting. I picked up her rod with the Banjo and used an extremely slow hopping retrieve off the bottom. I let it set for about 10 seconds then hopped it, then let it set for between 5 and 10 seconds. I hooked a white bass on that first cast. 3 more casts and 3 more fish and I was hooked. I have caught largemouth, smallmouth, perch, and whiteys on it. It is a clear water application. Muddy water, you might as well not waste your time. I think too many people try to fish it too quickly. Slow way down, think ice-out jig fishing and add 5 seconds between hops. The damn thing works well. Has anyone watched the instructional video? That guy has the hairyest hands I have ever seen. lol I think somebody should have told him to shave them paws before they shot the video....


----------

